# ارجوكم يامهندسين افيدوني عن سبب زيادة استهلاك بنزين في سيارتي النترا 



## أبوهيفاوريماس (20 فبراير 2013)

ارجوكم يامهندسين افيدوني عن سبب زيادة استهلاك بنزين في سيارتي النترا 
‏ تاعبنا السيارة


----------



## ابو علي النعيمي (21 فبراير 2013)

حياك الله اخي الكريم 
استفسارك بهذه الطريقة صعب الاجابة عليه لعدم توفر معطيات عديدة فعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر فانك لم تذكر ما يلي :
1- سنة الصنع - حجم المحرك - كم سلندر 
2- الوضع العام للمحرك ومدى جودته وهل يشكوا المحرك من مشاكل ميكانيكية 
3- هل لمبة التحذير مضاءة 
4- منذ متى قمت بالصيانة الدورية للمحرك والسيارة عموما 
5- ما نوع البنزين المستخدم 
6- اسلوبك في قيادة السيارة 
7- هل المحرك لم تطرأ عليه تعديلات معينة 

تحياتي


----------



## أبوهيفاوريماس (22 فبراير 2013)

سيارتي ياأخي موديلها 2004 واربع سلندر ولمبة التحذير مضاءةchick وعندما فحصتها بالكمبيوتر قال بسبب حساس العادم فلم اقتنع بالسبب لاني غيرت بواجي وفلتر هواء مع العلم ان الحرارة ترتفع في بيب العادم ويطلع صوت تقتقه بعد ماأطفي المحرك هل هذا له دور في صرفية البنزين افيدوني ارجوكم


----------



## جراح فلسطين (22 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
غالبية سيارات النترا توجد بها مشكلة صرف بنزين بسبب انسداد ما يسمى catalyzer converter الذي يقوم بفلترة غازات العادم وهو موجود قبل حساس العادم بعد منفيولد العادم مباشرة وحصلت معنا وسبب لنا مشاكل من ضمنها تعطل حساس العادم واستبدلت حساس العادم اكتر من مرة لكن بلا جدوى فبعد فترة يضيء لمبة تحذير المحرك بسبب تعطل حساس العادم مرة اخرى الذي تعطل بسبب انسداد catalyzer converter فلم يكن امامنا حل سوى افراغ شبكات المصفي catalyzer converter من الداخل بحيث اصبح من الداخل مفرغاً ولا يحتوي على الشبكة المصفية التي حصل بها انسداد كبير من غازات العادم وهو الذي يسبب عندك ارتفاع حرارة العادم وتعطل الحساس تحسنت السيارة كثيراً بعدما قمنا بافراغه من الداخل ولم تعيد تضيء لمبة تحذير المحرك اتمنى لك حظاً موفقاً


----------



## ابو علي النعيمي (22 فبراير 2013)

حياك الله اخي الكريم 
ما تفضل به الاخ الكريم < جراح فلسطين > هو عين الصواب , بارك الله فيه , حيث ان من اعراض عطل خساس O2 زيادة في صرف الوقود - اضاءة لمبة التحذير - اخفاق في قدرة المحرك كما ان زيادة صرف الوقود يحصل من ناحيتين :
1- عطل الحساس : وهذا يؤدي الى انقطاع الاشارة الذاهبة الى وحدة التحكم فيحصل ارباك وعدم دقة في حساب كمية الوقود الخارجة من الحاقنات 
2- الاخفاق الحاصل في قدرة المحرك يدعوك الى زيادة الضغط على عتلة الوقود لتحسين اداء المحرك وزيادة السرعة .
ملاحظة : ان ارتفاع حرارة علبة التلوث قد يؤدي الى عواقب وخيمة لا سمح الله خصوصا اذا كانت العلبة قريبة من اماكن سهلة الاشتعال .
تأكد كذلك من علبة الشكمان الخلفية فقد تكون هي الاخرى مسدودة .
ملاحظة : توجد في محلات قطع الغيار جلبة او اسطوانة نحاسية الغرض منها هو ابعاد حساس O2 عن تيار غازات العادم لضمان عدم تلف الحساس على المدى الطويل , وفي هذا الفيديو توضيح للموضوع


----------



## fadhash (23 فبراير 2013)

عين الصواب ماقيل مسبقا ومعظم المشاكل في السيارات الآن سببها تعطل الحساسات مما يترتب عليه دراسة اسباب تعطلها لمعرفة ايت المشكله بالظبط


----------



## أبوهيفاوريماس (23 فبراير 2013)

اشكركم ياأخوتي في حل مشكلتي وسأجرب مانصحتونا به وانشاء الله يكون الحل


----------



## أبوهيفاوريماس (24 فبراير 2013)

أخوتى الاعزاء‏ احب ان اسألكم عن حساس العادم الذي نصحتونا بتغيرة لاني وجدت عدد 2 حساسات الاول بداية الأجزاز قبل صندوق الفلتر والثاني بعد الصندوق فأرجوكم افيدوني ايهما له علاقه بسبب صرفية البنزين وفائدة كل منهما جراكم الله خيرا


----------



## جراح فلسطين (24 فبراير 2013)

على الارجح والله اعلم حساس العادم الثاني لانه غالبية المشاكل بسببة oxygen sensor 2
,اليك صورة توضيحية مع رابطها 

Oxygen sensor general info | PriusChat

واليك كذلك اكواد تعطل الحساسات عند فحصها على الجهاز
Check Engine OBDII Diagnostic Trouble Codes (DTC)


----------



## ambition_engineer (28 فبراير 2013)

سيارتى نوعها شيفروليه افيو2007 1500 سي سي 4 سلندر والميكانيى فرغ علبة البيئه من الفحم وحاسس ان صوت المحرك بيعلى تدريجيا وبسمع صوت مع السحب وكأن الشكمان مخروم مع انه سليم هو تفريغ علبة البيئه هو السبب فى الصوت العالى برجاء الرد السريع يا بشمهندس


----------



## ابو علي النعيمي (1 مارس 2013)

*رد: ارجوكم يامهندسين افيدوني عن سبب زيادة استهلاك بنزين في سيارتي النترا*



أبوهيفاوريماس قال:


> أخوتى الاعزاء‏ احب ان اسألكم عن حساس العادم الذي نصحتونا بتغيرة لاني وجدت عدد 2 حساسات الاول بداية الأجزاز قبل صندوق الفلتر والثاني بعد الصندوق فأرجوكم افيدوني ايهما له علاقه بسبب صرفية البنزين وفائدة كل منهما جراكم الله خيرا



اخي الكريم : يوجد حساسين للاكسجين , حساس امامي قبل علبة التلوث < catalytic converter > وآخر خلفي بعد علبة او دبة التلوث .
الحساس الامامي هو المسؤول عن اخبار وحدة التحكم فيما اذا كان خليط او نواتج الاحتراق الخارجة من المحرك فقير < نسبة الوقود اقل من نسبة الهواء > او غني < نسبة الوقود اكثر من الهواء او الاوكسجين >
وبالاعتماد على هاتين الاشاراتين تقوم وحدة التحكم بالتصحيح 
اما حساس O2 الذي بعد علبة التلوث فانه يعتبر بمثابة مراقب وراصد لعمل وكفاءة دبة التلوث فاذا حصل تلف او قصور في عمل دبة التلوث فان ال ECM سوف تعلم بذلك اعتمادا على اشارة حساس O2 الخلفي وحينها سوف تضيء لمبة التحذير ويسجل كود عطل في ذاكرة الكمبيوتر .
حاليا افحص الحساس الاول الامامي وتاكد من عدم انسداد دبة التلوث كما اشار اخي الكريم < جراح فلسطين > ومن ثم اختبر السيارة .
بالتوفيق


----------



## eng mohamed ezat (2 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الصوت العالى من ثقب الشكمان
بس غلط انة فرغ علبة البيئة لانة اساس شغلها على الفحم 
لانة يمتص غاز الهيدروكربونات السامة ويقوم بتفريغها البيرج فى السرعات العالية 
الغاز دا سام جدا


----------



## ابو علي النعيمي (2 مارس 2013)

ambition_engineer قال:


> سيارتى نوعها شيفروليه افيو2007 1500 سي سي 4 سلندر والميكانيى فرغ علبة البيئه من الفحم وحاسس ان صوت المحرك بيعلى تدريجيا وبسمع صوت مع السحب وكأن الشكمان مخروم مع انه سليم هو تفريغ علبة البيئه هو السبب فى الصوت العالى برجاء الرد السريع يا بشمهندس



اخي الكريم : اذا كنت تقصد بعلبة البيئة هي < charcoal canister > او ما تسمى بالفحامة, فكان الواجب على الفني ان يقوم بمليء العلبة بفحم جديد بدل الفحم القديم ولا يترك العلبة فارغة , وسبب ارتفاع صوت المحرك والله اعلم ناتج عن قيام صمام التحكم ببخار الوقود المتصل ب < charcoal canister > من جهة وبمدخل هواء المحرك < منيفولد > من جهة اخرى , بسحب الوقود بدل بخار الوقود < غاز الوقود > وبالتالي يسبب في دخول وقود زائد عن الحاجة الى داخل المحرك مما ينتج عنه ارتفاع في صوت المحرك .
الاحتمال الثاني : اذا قام الفني بثقب العلبة ولم يقوم باعادة سد هذا الثقب فهذا يؤدي الى دخول هواء غير محسوب من قبل حساس ال MAF الى المحرك مما يؤدي الى اختلال في نسبة خلط الوقود للهواء وحينما يتحسس حساس الاكسيجين هذه الزيادة بنسبة الهواء على حساب نسبة الوقود فسوف يعطي ايعاز الى وحدة التحكم بكمبيوتر السيارة بحصول هذه الزيادة مما يدفع وحدة التحكم بزيادة نسبة الوقود وبالتالي يرتفع صوت المحرك .
هذا تحليلي للموقف والله اعلم 
تحياتي


----------

